# Sword plant flowering



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the plant in the middle a Melon sword?

Why is the chute coming out of the water as I thought it stays in the water with little plants growing off of it?

Thanks


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Not sure what kind of plant you have, but it looks like it is ready to flower - that suggests you have the ideal growing conditions for that one - looks good


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

It was one of those original plants when I initially setup my tank and I can't remember what it's called. Never had a plant flower from my tank before, so this will be interesting.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Aren't flowering plants exciting?? I'd agree with you that it's a melon sword and yes, you'll have more of them. Congrats!!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your relpies....

Here are a couple of pics fo the first flower. There are another 17 buds


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so cool man


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

amazing!!! fertilize with your fingers! maybe you'll end up getting seeds to share!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, i thought planted tanks were lame till i saw that.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

This was unexpected, as I was hoping my Tiger Lotus would flower.



punchbuggy said:


> amazing!!! fertilize with your fingers! maybe you'll end up getting seeds to share!


Never tought about that.....I'll give it it try.



Mferko said:


> wow, i thought planted tanks were lame till i saw that.


Its pretty cool, its like a underwater orchid plant.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a red lotus too. i love the leaves you show in your picture, i hate it when my plant starts putting up the lotus pads that only float on the surface though!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> i have a red lotus too. i love the leaves you show in your picture, i hate it when my plant starts putting up the lotus pads that only float on the surface though!


Thanks....the lotus plants had just gotten a hair cut as I had pads covering 1/3 of my tank. I agree with you and it does look much nicer when you can see the leaf underwater.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

very cool. thanks for posting that, I was having a bad day and those pics cheered me up a bit.


----------



## FCS (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks like an Echinodorus Ozelot. Very nice specimen you have there. I used to have one myself but the roots were hit by some kind of algae or fungus and I had to throw it away. Your echinodorus is propagating with the stem growing from it. If you let the stem grow out of the water it will bloom flowers, but if you let it stay underwater it will produce small plantlets that you can just cut and replant. I have been looking for that specie for a long time, if you decide to let it grow into small plantlets, I could trade you some other echinodorus species for a plantlet, if you do not mind.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Our sponsor sell Ozelot as well, www.aquafloranurseries.com

My Ozelot looks pathetic, I have it in a low tech low light tank, that one looks absolutely beautiful.



FCS said:


> It looks like an Echinodorus Ozelot. Very nice specimen you have there. I used to have one myself but the roots were hit by some kind of algae or fungus and I had to throw it away. Your echinodorus is propagating with the stem growing from it. If you let the stem grow out of the water it will bloom flowers, but if you let it stay underwater it will produce small plantlets that you can just cut and replant. I have been looking for that specie for a long time, if you decide to let it grow into small plantlets, I could trade you some other echinodorus species for a plantlet, if you do not mind.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> very cool. thanks for posting that, I was having a bad day and those pics cheered me up a bit.


Thanks and I'm glad it help turned your day around



FCS said:


> It looks like an Echinodorus Ozelot


You're right, it is an Ozelot as the leaves are quite large compared to the other swords.

Not sure if it was me trying to pollenate the flower, but each flower lasted less than 48hrs and then shrivelled up.


----------

